# frog ID



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

this is a local frog from the coast of SC. hes pretty small, and i dont have any great pics. could any one help my get an ID though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

I think i see an x on its back, if so, its probably a Psuedacris crucifer, spring peeper, they are supposed to be anywhere from grey to brown to olive colored. Hope I'm right. ANd that is the right size for a spring peeper. ITs sooooooo cute.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

It’s a hylid, but definitely not a spring peeper... probably Hyla versicolor.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Versicolor will get large, so if it gets pretty big, then thats what it is. It will also have yellow flashmarks around where its hind legs and side meet.

Ryan


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Versicolor's also start off green - so that's another good indicator for this one.

s


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok, if its not an X on its back, then I dont know what it is.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like Hyla versicolor to me as well. They have one of my favorite North American calls. Are you keeping him?
I heard a funny story about Grey Tree Frogs this weekend. It seems that a friend of mine has two large pots on his patio. These pots do not have drainage holes in the bottom. Each pot has a plant in a plastic pot placed inside it. Water collects inside the larger decorative pots. One evening while eating dinner outside, my friend and his family heard a strange call coming from one of the pots. They knew it wasn’t an insect, and went to check out what was making all the racket. Inside one of the large decorative pots was a big Grey Tree Frog. My friend’s 7 year old son took the frog out of the planter and played with it for a little while. He watched it climb up the sliding glass door and then put it back in its planter. That was early this summer and it seems that Simon, my friend’s son, considers this frog to be his pet and takes him out and plays with him almost daily! Not only does the frog put up with this, but a new, smaller Grey Tree Frog has moved into the other pot and also receives his share of attention from Simon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys. im pretty sure its a versicolor as they are fairly common around here (just not in the day time). i didnt notice any "X" on his back and these pics are the only thing i have to go by. 

i have kept them before and love the call. its probably my favorite of any frog ive kept. this one will stay in the wild though. ill let him his life of insect eating continue in his natural habitat


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

sorry about the X business guys, guess it was just wishfull thinking/imagination.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

no problem on the wishful thinking. i was actually hoping it was a spring peeper  ive never had one and i hear they are pretty neat little frogs to watch. once i read that greys are green when they are younger i kind of lost hope. im going to check the ditch i found this one and see if there are any more. ill be sure to look for "X"s on backs of little frogs


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks like a versicolor to me as well. The body shape is way wrong to be crucifer.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*Barking Treefrog*

It's a barking treefrog.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I would think that a Barking Tree Frog would be greener than that. The pattern definitely looks like a versicolor.


----------

